# Bolts for 3pcs BBS, OZ, RH, SCHMIDT split rims - NEW @ TUNERSHOP



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

We have just updated our websites with new wheel bolts for 3pcs split rims. There are different sizes, colours and lengths available:








M6 x 32mm chrome plated
also available as
M7 x 32mm chrome plated









M6 x 32mm gold plated
also available as
M7 x 32mm gold plated








M6 x 32mm black plated
also available as
M7 x 32mm black plated








M7 x 32mm spiked chrome plated









M7 x 32mm spiked gold plated









M7 x 32mm spiked black plated
Please visit our websites for more colours, prices, sizes, lips and barrels. Please follow this link to get directly to the wheel accessoires section: http://www.tunershop.com/Wheel_Accessoires/
We can manufacture lips and barrels for nearly all 3pcs. split rims according to your specifications. Please contact us for products which are not listed on our websites.
You can directly get in touch with me @ [email protected]
Thanks
Ingo



_Modified by cheffe at 4:33 AM 1-30-2009_


----------

